# 166 mph Electric Cycle



## 2cycle (Jul 2, 2009)

That's pretty fast. He's probably pushing 140 hp or so from that puppy.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

*New World's Fastest Electric Motorcycle*

October 21, 2009
By Cycle Canada


A new player in the rapidly developing electric motorcycle industry has emerged. Lightning Motors, running a pre-production prototype, achieved a top speed of 267.776 kph (166.388 mph) during the SCTA World Finals at the Bonneville Salt Flats. This places the Lightning Motorcycle as the fastest production electric motorcycle in the world ahead of electric motorcycle rival, Mission Motors, who just last month posted a an official record speed of 241.5 kph (150.059 mph) on their Mission One machine.
Lightning Motorcycles is the brainchild of Richard Hatfield and a small group of associates in the Silicon Valley, California. Along side the Lightning Electric Super Bike, Lightning Electric Motorcycle Company has prototypes of a smaller less powerful motorcycle, a motor scooter, an ATV/UTV and other sport and utility vehicles in its pre production development program.


----------

